# Wayne's Early Atlas 10D (below S/N 3970)



## Wierd Harold (Feb 11, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> dfwcnc,
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Atlas 9", 10" and 12" all use three slot banjo's.
> ...



Is this what you would call a "3 slot" ? I always thought of this as having 2 slots for gears and not counting the curved adjustment slot.



Wayne F


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Thread cutting help, please...*

No. Unless the machines threading table showed gears actually mounted in the radiused slot, I would call this a 2-slot. See below for a typical Atlas 3-slot banjo with some associated parts for perspective. Note that the 4th (radiused vertical) slot is for the adjustment lock.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Thread cutting help, please...*



wa5cab said:


> No. Unless the machines threading table showed gears actually mounted in the radiused slot, I would call this a 2-slot. See below for a typical Atlas 3-slot banjo with some associated parts for perspective. Note that the 4th (radiused vertical) slot is for the adjustment lock.



Mine is an older 10-30 (possibly pre-D) with 2 96 tooth gears and the old style compound .I still haven't come up with a totally readable gear chart for this banjo setup.

Wayne F


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Thread cutting help, please...*

Wayne,

The original was pretty bad and I still haven't cleaned it up as much as I can but take a look in the Downloads under Atlas for the 918 parts list.  It has listed two each 96T gears and page three is a threading chart that shows them.

Any chance that your machine might actually be a 9" instead of 10".  Check the distance between the spindle center and a flat laid across the ways.  

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Thread cutting help, please...*

Mike,

The 10" (and 9") machines have a basic difference from the 6" and 12".  The former have a gearbox at the left end of the leadscrew for reversing whereas the latter have a tumbler assembly that engages the spindle gear.  The gear trains are thus different.  Plus as Wayne indicated earlier, the early ones have two 96T gears in the mix.  I haven't yet pinned down when that changed.

Robert D.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Thread cutting help, please...*



wa5cab said:


> Wayne,
> 
> The original was pretty bad and I still haven't cleaned it up as much as I can but take a look in the Downloads under Atlas for the 918 parts list.  It has listed two each 96T gears and page three is a threading chart that shows them.
> 
> ...



It is definitely a 10 " . It is one of the first 10's I think. It has the T-bolt upper swivel\compound with the little knob instead of a wheel or handles.
I will post some pictures later. I guess I should start my own thread.

Wayne F


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2013)

Wayne, et al,

I split the posts applicable to your machine out into a new thread.

Your machine apparently matches 10D below S/N 3970.  Technically, it might also started life as one of the "Unit Plan" machines 10A, 10B or 10E.  If anyone cares to know what that means, ask. But as with all the accessories, they became a 10D so I won't define them.

At S/N 3970, the cross slide, compound and milling attachment changed from the 2-bolt and slots to the pintle style.  If you have any interest in a milling attachment to fit your machine, someone on the Yahoo Atlas_Craftsman list had one several weeks ago.

Robert D.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Wayne, et al,
> 
> I split the posts applicable to your machine out into a new thread.
> 
> ...



I have suspected that this started life as a "Unit Plan" .The lathe was originally bought by a friends grandfather and then passed down to his son who apparently did not do any upkeep and used it for a wood lathe.
Thanks for the info on the milling attachment but that was one of the few good things that came with the lathe. A long story I'll tell later.

Wayne F


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 13, 2013)

Wierd Harold said:


> Is this what you would call a "3 slot" ? I always thought of this as having 2 slots for gears and not counting the curved adjustment slot.
> View attachment 47198
> 
> 
> Wayne F


Wayne I have a 50's Atlas 10" TH42 here's a picture of the geartrain


Here's the Threading Chart, it says for 12" lathe, but is correct for my 10"lathe.
Click 3 times on chart for best zoom:


I hope the info helps, i can post a picture with all the gears removed, but you appear to have the same banjo that i have.)
i do find it interesting that there is no 16/32 tooth pinion change gear at the spindle gears 7 o'clock position, it the stud broken off or nonexistant?
mike


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2013)

Mike,

If you don't already have them, you should go to Downloads/Atlas... and get the two Atlas Lathe 10F Series files that I just uploaded. They should match your machine.

The 10" through 10D/E had no spindle stud compound gear. And came with two 96T gears. The highest tooth count in the 10F and most 12" is 64T. And I think that if you remove the left 64T gear from your banjo, you will see that your banjo does not match Wayne's.

Also, not that it matters much, the 32/16 compound gear shown on your chart close to but not engaging the spindle gear is on the tumbler and is farther away from the spindle gear than on your machine. There are one or two (FWD or REV) more gears between it and the spindle gear.

Robert D.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you don't already have them, you should go to Downloads/Atlas... and get the two Atlas Lathe 10F Series files that I just uploaded. They should match your machine.
> 
> ...



Yes mine does not have this stud and gears but has a F\R gearbox at the head end of the leadscrew. Of interest I just came upon the pictures of the 1933 9" Metalcraft built by Atlas and it is pretty much Identical to my 10" other then the headstock and feet. Of particular interest to me was the picture of the inside of the reverse gearbox .When I got my lathe it was missing the center shift collar and it was not possible to find one to match my gears so I had to make one (the first thing I ever made on a lathe). here are pics of the gearbox and the part I had to make. I still haven't found one for sale anywhere .




Wayne F


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

Here are a couple of before and after pictures of my lathe. 












Wayne F


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2013)

Quite a difference between the "before" and "after"!  

As I mentioned earlier, one significant difference between the 9/10 and 12/6 is how they reverse the lead screw.  The same 9" photo you were looking at is in the 1935 catalog, apparently the last year for the 9" at Sears.  They were still in the 1937 Atlas catalog, along with the 10".  

I've seen complete F/R gearboxes for sale.  And the casting alone.  But not I think any individual internal parts.  Did you get the 9" file I mentioned?  The threading chart should match your machine as nearly as I can tell from photographs and other comparisons.

I just uploaded the 1937 and 1941 Atlas catalogs (lathe sections only, unfortunately).  The 1937 10" photos should show your lathe when new.

Robert D.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 13, 2013)

Wierd Harold said:


> Yes mine does not have this stud and gears but has a F\R gearbox at the head end of the leadscrew. Of interest I just came upon the pictures of the 1933 9" Metalcraft built by Atlas and it is pretty much Identical to my 10" other then the headstock and feet. Of particular interest to me was the picture of the inside of the reverse gearbox .When I got my lathe it was missing the center shift collar and it was not possible to find one to match my gears so I had to make one (the first thing I ever made on a lathe). here are pics of the gearbox and the part I had to make. I still haven't found one for sale anywhere .
> View attachment 47273
> View attachment 47274
> 
> ...


Nice work on the collar!
Hows the babbit in the old girl? 
by the way, your transmission pictured is identical to mine with the exception of the leadscrew drive  gear pictured on the left.
my gears are both like the ones pictured on the right, the center pictured gear is the same as well.
the parts do come up on ebay. 
if you are interested contact me, i'd be happy to share photos of a complete and an assembled transmission assembly. my transmission was a little loose, i can show shim placement to improve leadscrew backlash.
mike)


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Quite a difference between the "before" and "after"!
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, one significant difference between the 9/10 and 12/6 is how they reverse the lead screw.  The same 9" photo you were looking at is in the 1935 catalog, apparently the last year for the 9" at Sears.  They were still in the 1937 Atlas catalog, along with the 10".
> 
> ...



I have been a bit slack in my posting and not hit my 20 quota yet. As soon as I do I will grab the files you posted. Thank you for them.

Wayne F.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Nice work on the collar!
> Hows the babbit in the old girl?
> by the way, your transmission pictured is identical to mine with the exception of the leadscrew drive  gear pictured on the left.
> my gears are both like the ones pictured on the right, the center pictured gear is the same as well.
> ...



The babbits were surprisingly good. I guess that was one of the few things the last owner did for maintenance .He was using it strictly as a wood lathe and the complete headstock area was packed with a nasty oil\sawdust mix.

Here is a caption that went with the transmission picture .I can attest to the fact of picky engagement from neutral but it sounds like it might be worth it if you can go from forward to reverse during threading and not lose sync. I am not sure if that is exactly what they are saying but I will try it first chance.

Leadscrew  reversing gearbox comparison: instead of face dogs on the outside of  the ZAMAK bevel gears (as on later machines and shown in the gearbox at  the top of the picture and the gear in the right of the foreground),  this early lathe had a "half-the-circumference" dog cast onto the inside  of the bevel gears - with a matching dog on the slider - so giving  (because of its single location in/out setting) a "dog-clutch" that  could be used to exactly pick up the thread-engagement point when  screwcutting.  The disadvantage would have been a reluctance to engage  quickly - and hence the change to a multi-dog arrangement that was much  faster to operate.

Wayne F


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 13, 2013)

I had a 10D that had been converted to 10F leadscrew specs some time in the past. I found this out when I tried to order parts for the lathe and the lady at Clausing had to send me both sets of drawings. I sent the catalogues and other papers to Robert a while back, as he has better use for them, as I sold the Atlas for a heavier lathe couple yrs ago.

Here is the thread chart found on the inside of the gear cover. The 10D had your banjo while the 10F that had the stud gear behind the spindle and had the 3 slot banjo but no 96 tooth gears. I hope you can read the thread chart. In the picture showing the stud gear, it was added by me as the hole was there but had never been used.
Pierre


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> I had a 10D that had been converted to 10F leadscrew specs some time in the past. I found this out when I tried to order parts for the lathe and the lady at Clausing had to send me both sets of drawings. I sent the catalogues and other papers to Robert a while back, as he has better use for them, as I sold the Atlas for a heavier lathe couple yrs ago.
> 
> Here is the thread chart found on the inside of the gear cover. The 10D had your banjo while the 10F that had the stud gear behind the spindle and had the 3 slot banjo but no 96 tooth gears. I hope you can read the thread chart. In the picture showing the stud gear, it was added by me as the hole was there but had never been used.
> Pierre



Excellent ! That is the best photo of that exact chart that I have seen . I will copy it to a good chart in Excel and redraw the diagrams now that I can see them. 
I will post here when finished if anybody wants to print a good copy to use.

Wayne F


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 13, 2013)

You are welcome. This was off my lathe and was also posted on the Yahoo group for Atlas/Craftsman.
Remember that you can click on the photo and it will open in a new window at a bigger and better size.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, that's what he means.  And explains something about your photographs that puzzled me until I got distracted by something else and forgot to ask about it.

Robert D.



Wierd Harold said:


> The babbits were surprisingly good. I guess that was one of the few things the last owner did for maintenance .He was using it strictly as a wood lathe and the complete headstock area was packed with a nasty oil\sawdust mix.
> 
> Here is a caption that went with the transmission picture .I can attest to the fact of picky engagement from neutral but it sounds like it might be worth it if you can go from forward to reverse during threading and not lose sync. I am not sure if that is exactly what they are saying but I will try it first chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, that's what he means. And explains something about your photographs that puzzled me until I got distracted by something else and forgot to ask about it.  

Also, to combine replies to two posts into one, the chart that Pierre posted is the same as the 9" chart.  And I just noticed something on the 9" chart when I blew it up that I hadn't noticed before.  It actually says "Threading Chart for 9" and 10" with 5/8" diameter lead screw".  So the 96T change gears went away with the appearance of the 3/4" dia. lead screws.

Pierre, could you send me direct the JPG of that chart?  I'm not sure I can do anything useful with the .MHT.  The one I have has suffered distortion from paper stretch in the original and multiple copying cycles.

Robert D.



Wierd Harold said:


> The babbits were surprisingly good. I guess that was one of the few things the last owner did for maintenance .He was using it strictly as a wood lathe and the complete headstock area was packed with a nasty oil\sawdust mix.
> 
> Here is a caption that went with the transmission picture .I can attest to the fact of picky engagement from neutral but it sounds like it might be worth it if you can go from forward to reverse during threading and not lose sync. I am not sure if that is exactly what they are saying but I will try it first chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 15, 2013)

If anyone is interested here is a diamond tool holder I recently made.






It started out as a test to see if I could actually make all of the cuts I needed with the tools I had on hand. (lathe, milling attachment, and a 1/2" end mill) and a couple of chunks of 6061.
I was planning to redo it in steel but it came out looking pretty good so I decided to try it out. I used it to make a sharpening jig for it's 1/4" hss tools. I thought the interrupted cuts would be a challenge.
It worked perfectly without the bit slipping at all. I am quite happy with it as is.





Wayne F


----------

